# What do you do with Candy Canes?



## Moomin :-) (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi, my first post 

What's everyone doing with Candy Canes if they have made all the Christmas furniture? Can you make more and sell it?


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 15, 2017)

I made a few extra pieces of things I wanted, and just selling the rest off.  If you have 100 candy canes and sell them all that is 1000 bells which is more than you would get for the furniture if you sold it off.  The highest payout is the snowman at almost 1500, and you need 300 candy canes for that which would pay you 3000, so for me it makes more sense to sell them than make extra furniture you won't use.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 15, 2017)

Sell them. My Christmas campsite is finished.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 15, 2017)

I would sell them, but I'm trying to make a second street lamp as I think they're super cute, already made a second pile of gifts =D


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 15, 2017)

Do you mean you sell the Christmas furniture to Nook or is there a way to sell the candy canes themselves?


----------



## Octaviian (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm saving all of mine just in case the last Stocking item might need them.
Honestly, it probably won't need candy canes... but I'm a hoarder and want to be safe so I can complete the set in my catalog.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 15, 2017)

Angel-Rae said:


> Do you mean you sell the Christmas furniture to Nook or is there a way to sell the candy canes themselves?



You can sell the candy canes right from your storage, you get 10 bells per candy cane.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 16, 2017)

Oh my I had no idea, I could have been selling my over supply of steel and wood instead of crafting things! I’ve made so many random pieces just because they are high in steel! Thank you.


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm going to hold onto them for next year when they inevitably bring the event back, I don;t really expect new items next year though, though I do recall seeing two varieties of christmas trees in New Leaf.


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 17, 2017)

I made a festive lamp cult. :3

Working on some more fences now and then I don't know what after that. If the snowmen were cheaper, I would make a ton of them.


----------



## J087 (Dec 17, 2017)

Craft some extra stuff and sell the rest for bells. In my opinion there is no point in saving them for next year (if you still play by then).

If you were able to gather so many leftovers, after crafting the entire set, you'll be able to gather the same amount next year. Plus you won't have to craft a new set so you'll have even more leftovers!


----------



## Dede (Dec 17, 2017)

likalaruku said:


> I'm going to hold onto them for next year when they inevitably bring the event back, I don;t really expect new items next year though, though I do recall seeing two varieties of christmas trees in New Leaf.



There's a chance that Candy Canes won't exist next year or that the Candy Canes you saved up will be removed once the event finishes.
In another game I play, there's a different item that needs to be collected instead of the one that was collected the year before. This is done to prevent exactly what you have in mind. They don't want to give players an unfair advantage.


----------



## Shele (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm saving them in case I  need them to make the Christmas stocking. But I'll have to start selling soon as I have over 650. Lol! And I've made all the special items I want.


----------



## Charcolor (Dec 17, 2017)

i noticed the couches sell for more than what you would get for the candy canes to craft them (220 bells vs 200 bells), unlike all the other furniture, so i've been making those and selling them. but i'm paranoid that they're gonna announce another christmas item on like, christmas eve, so i'm trying to save them a little too. if they don't, i'll just sell all my candy canes. i'll keep the furniture i've already crafted, there's really no reason not too


----------

